# I foresee a Greyhound in my Mom's future.



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Our last Greyhound, Vincent, passed away a year ago. My mom has since sworn that she is done with dogs - they are just "too much work." However, in a few weeks she is going to "just go and see" a greyhound rescue event. LOL... I know how this is ending.

My general rule is don't go to a rescue event unless you are prepared to bring home a dog. Greyhounds are pretty much irresistible. 

We'll see.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I hope another grey finds a home with your mom! I have wanted a greyhound for a VERY long time, and look forward to adopting one in the future. Amazing doggies!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

As you know we have greyhounds and lost our older one earlier this summer. They're such wonderful dogs. 

"just going to see".....looking forward to hearing about the new addition that mom will be bringing home soon!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh greyhounds, the potato chip dog! It is hard to believe that these super fast dogs are just giant couch potatoes, but when you see it in person... it is hilarious.  Mine is sprawled out on the floor right now, that lazy boy. 

Can't wait to hear if she gets one!


----------



## Lady Diana (Aug 7, 2008)

*GO Greyhound!*

I've had breeds A-Z, Love my SPOO,have fun with my Dalmatian BUT my greyhound is my heart dog. They generally are laid back and very soulful. I am involved with a local Greyound rescue group and have fosterd 6 hounds so far. They are as unique as people have different personalities. I lean towards the males ,the females tend to be bossy and snippy IMO.Sighthounds are not for everyone. They can NEVER be off lead and usually don't belong in mixed breed dog parks. Read up and talk to rescue groups.........You might just find a Fast Friend!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Lady Diana said:


> the females tend to be bossy and snippy IMO.Sighthounds are not for everyone. They can NEVER be off lead and usually don't belong in mixed breed dog parks.


I agree with all of that!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

It is very painful to loose a pet, countless times i've heard pet owners swear that they will not have another because the pain is just too much to bare. They say this when they are loosing their pet. Then maybe 6 months down the road they say: "i'm thinking about just going to look at this puppy, but i really don't want another..."
They end up bringing that puppy home.
I know that i will NEVER be without a dog in my life, but i think everyone needs time to heal, and when they are ready they will "just go and see" as they often say...lol.

My aunt refuses to go to a shelter, she knows she will walk out with a pet that is for certain, she just can't bare to choose this one over another because she wants to take them all...lol. She gets emotional just talking about it. 

A couple who happen to own the depaneur down our street have two rescue greyhounds that were used for racing. Everytime i enter their depaneur the two lovely dogs stand there watching (their house is attached to their depaneur) and when i go outside and they happen to be in their yard i pet them.
I know they are a breed that can never be off leash which is a big downer, but beautiful, and such precious, big soulful eyes they have... makes me melt everytime.

One of my fav. sayings:
"Saving one dog won't change the world, but it will change the world for that one dog."


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

My male has a SUPER recall and can be trusted off leash. He's admittedly an exception. I've had him since a young puppy and trained the recall from the get go and he's always been very people oriented to begin with and isn't one to wander far. He also has very low prey drive. 


We live in the middle of a large city so it's very rare he's off leash however. But when we are up in the mountains he does great when we're hiking.

Our female was never off leash without a fence in the ten years we had her.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I can't imagine Vincent running anywhere...sleeping with his eyes open and his tongue hanging out was more his speed. But yes the fact that they MUST be leashed is a bit of a bummer. Still we have had many dogs come into our lives and Vincent was just special. My brother Zachary is autistic, and at the time we first got Vincent, largely non verbal. Vincent would let Zachary lay all over him, and never startled if Zachary did not speak before approaching him. He was the only dog I've ever had (and he was a GIANT 100 lbs) that attracted children and adults like bees to honey who were never afraid of him. Vincent especially loved being with the special needs children and would lie still while they pet him, tugged his ears, or just talked to him.

He didn't even lose his temper when one of our westies, Freida, would walk under him while he was pee-ing - EVERY morning. (She would come to the door with a yellow stripe and a look of bewilderment each time).

I seriously would recommend a Greyhound to anyone that has space on a couch for constant sleeping.


----------

